# tablet for wife for xmas



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

currently, she keeps moaning and groaning that i take the tablet to work with me so i can watch bbd player stuff, so thinking of getting her a tablet of her own, now mine she keeps wanting to knick is a Samsung Galaxy Tab Pro

was thinking of something like this?

10.1" Android Lollipop Octa Core Tablet PC - New PolaTab (Great British brand) Elite Q10.1 8X Octo Core CPU 1GB RAM and 16GB Storage (expandable to 48GB) Twin Camera Android Tablet PC Lollipop 5.1.1 (8 x 2.0 Ghz) Capacitive Touchscreen Bluetooth 4.0 Google Play HDMI - UK Brand, UK Service, UK Support: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

are they good? ok?

seems to be so much choice from £30 upwards, but want something similar to the Samsung


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Samsung galaxy tab 4 but not the pro one ? Think they are not far off £100 now for the 8inch ish size one


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

t320 one?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Just looked, the one I've got is the t230 7 inch non pro. Works a treat and about £100 now


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

yup, my one is a 10", but hey its not the size that matters!

the one i highlighted seems very good value


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Stick to the samsung galaxy tab


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

bidderman1969 said:


> .....so thinking of getting her a tablet of her own.....


Sorry, just _couldn't_ resist 










Aaaaand, back on topic


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

what about this one? it looks quite nice  im sure once its opened it will go quite quickly.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

What about the tesco hudl? I didn't like the Samsung galaxy tab 3 due to all the bloatware Samsung install. If you have any clubcard points with tesco you could also double the value now with their clubcard boost


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Will_G said:


> What about the tesco hudl? I didn't like the Samsung galaxy tab 3 due to all the bloatware Samsung install. If you have any clubcard points with tesco you could also double the value now with their clubcard boost


Tesco have stopped selling the Hudl

Amazon Fire Tablet £50 will do most the things required.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Sorry, just _couldn't_ resist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And your watching the BBD player :lol:


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

I've bought the tab 4 7" for my partner for christmas. 

My dad has one already and it knocks spots off the 10" hannspree one I bought last year. It was that bad that I now use it as a desk clock on the bedroom.

I paid £119 for it and got a £10 voucher back as well from Argos.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Sounds a fair swap, I've got an old tablet, whats the wife like ?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Amazon Fire 35 quid...cannot beat it really, just download Playstore (can be done without any Formatting now) and you are away.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

RaceGlazer said:


> Sounds a fair swap, I've got an old tablet, whats the wife like ?


Wouldn't wish it on ya bud :thumb::lol:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

robertdon777 said:


> Amazon Fire 35 quid...cannot beat it really, just download Playstore (can be done without any Formatting now) and you are away.


Has to be some sort of drawback


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Dunno what it's like but the Samsung tab e is something like half price to £100 in a few places, spotted it online a few times today


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Clancy said:


> Dunno what it's like but the Samsung tab e is something like half price to £100 in a few places, spotted it online a few times today


Got a link bud?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

http://www.tesco.com/direct/samsung...eLevel=&skuId=724-8614&sc_cmp=tp4_aff_1018132


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Clancy said:


> http://www.tesco.com/direct/samsung...eLevel=&skuId=724-8614&sc_cmp=tp4_aff_1018132


well, that didn't last long bud, lol

really thought you'd found her xmas gift


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Ah gutted has it just sold out or ended or something ? Maybe try in store, it was £99 earlier


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Clancy said:


> Ah gutted has it just sold out or ended or something ? Maybe try in store, it was £99 earlier


think it had sold out!


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

If you don't mind splashing out for a bit more, there's currently £120 off the Nexus 9 bringing it down to £200, cracking price at that

I love mine, its a beast of a device

https://store.google.com/product/nexus_9


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Still available, showing low stock


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Tab 4 7inch is £100 at argos


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

bigalc said:


> Still available, showing low stock


which?


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

bidderman1969 said:


> which?


Sorry, the Samsung at tesco


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

I have a lenovo a10 great tablet for browsing and gaming


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

bigalc said:


> Sorry, the Samsung at tesco


When I went on there they were £181


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

A nexus device?

Love my 5 and 7


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Not sure tbh, she's been using my Samsung so will probably want something like that


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

bidderman1969 said:


> Not sure tbh, she's been using my Samsung so will probably want something like that


If you can use a Samsung tablet with its schizophrenic interface, a nexus will be a doddle


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

bidderman1969 said:


> When I went on there they were £181


In stock when i looked at 15:30, now out of stock ........ try john lewis


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

bigalc said:


> In stock when i looked at 15:30, now out of stock ........ try john lewis


I have, :lol:


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Just been back on tesco direct, the white 9.6 samsung is out of stock but the black is still available for £99.99


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Just checked………

http://www.tesco.com/direct/samsung...b-black/536-5356.prd?pageLevel=&skuId=536-535

Out of stock


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Sorry to hear that when i looked i put 1 in my basket and it was 99.99


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Just looked, i have 2 tabs open with a tablet in each basket at £99.99, surely this isnt affecting stock ???

UPDATE.
both baskets emptied after a length of time, so i wonder if it did affect stock levels.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Black samsung 9.6 showing back in stock at tesco 20:53


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

I thought I had one in my basket, until I went to checkout


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

went in Sainsburys today and saw this one

http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/webapp/...dkey=http:gb/groceries/get-ideas/black-friday

Linx light 10, only £100........ was very tempted


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Nexus are highly regarded and cheap too.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Just ordered an Amazon one for £34 from Tesco, not costing us owt cos of clubcard boost so I can use it when I'm in hosptial rather than worrying some loony on the ward is going to nick the ipad.


----------

